# LFTS 4/18



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

roger15055 said:


> Quiet for me so far seen one hen couple hundred yards away out for a leisurely walk!! Im sitting here thinking how much I would pay for a hot cup of coffee right now!
> View attachment 763001



they have these new fangled things called a thermos 🤔 JK😁


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

Hunter1979 said:


> I was hoping she would bring her boyfriend to the fight, but she's all by herself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apparently a lesbian


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

There were some gobbles in the distance, didn't hear any shooting today. At 10:00 I look through a slit on the closed side and there's a longbeard walking through a plot at 30 yds with 2 jakes following. Called as they got to the woods, they stopped for a sec and kept walking.
The ebike is a knee saver.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

skinl19 said:


> The official harvest photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Congrats 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Flight of the arrow said:


> These birds won’t budge, I call they gobble, I can’t see them but they are close less then 120 yards to my SW.
> Flight


Sure hope you get one.Does Mrs Flight turkey hunt


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Picked a spot on the map and seeing what it brings.
Seen some birds in this area last fall.
Nothing talked back to the crow call.
Hopefully I can atheist hear one go to bed to set up in the am.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Looks like a good one, Congrats!
> Flight


Thanks Flight!!! I forgot my new turkey tote darnit all!!! Good thing I had back up plan.......lol.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

50 yards came in silent.
Seen red in the wood, thought trail marker. Than seen the blue.
He hung out there blocked by trees. 
As soon as he cleared them my itching finger fired off









Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

retired dundo said:


> Iam out enjoying nice morning sitting with my camera .Figured I will see a giant seeing that I got mine yesterday.Just feels good to be out


I did the same thing this morning. I feel cheated for being done so early on opening morning. I grab the decoys and sat in a small clover field. Called 3 Jake's in within 10 minutes and they stuck around for about 30+ mins. One was spitting and drumming a lot, the other two seemed to be along for the company. Very fun to just sit and watch. They got as close as 10 yards and stayed within 35 the majority of time until they got bored. No phone to capture it of course


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

retired dundo said:


> Sure hope you get one.Does Mrs Flight turkey hunt


 She sure does....Me and Mrs Flight decided to get the 234 tag this year.
Flight


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

Flight of the arrow said:


> She sure does....Me and Mrs Flight decided to get the 234 tag this year.
> Flight


234 rocks😉


----------

